# Back problem and brand new bicycle



## Slane13 (13 Jul 2021)

A few weeks ago I've decided to leave my old trekking bike and purchased a brand new fitness one without front suspension. Although it fits me perfectly and it's the appropriate size according to the company's size chart from the very beginning I've started to feel my back aching. After 3-4 weeks of use I started to suffer and went to an orthopedic who prescripted a MRI in order to see what is going on. You can understand how disappointed I am. 
Does this bicycle need fitting/adjusting better for me (the front part and the saddle) from a specialist? Have I bought a totally inappropriate bicycle?


----------



## vickster (13 Jul 2021)

Does your back only ache while riding the new bike? If so, it's probably the bike not you per se. How old are you? How much cycling were you doing before getting the new bike? What make/model is the new bike?
Are you sure the reach is correct for you? Can you raise the handlebars so you're a bit more upright? Is it a more sporty geometry than your previous bike?
You probably need to adjust the bike as you suspect.
Can you post some pictures of you on the bike, side on to see how you look when on it?

How is your core strength?
Do you do any stretches/pilates/yoga (not just your back, but also your hips/bum/leg muscles)? Any other exercise/sport?


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jul 2021)

vickster said:


> Can you raise the handlebars so you're a bit more upright?


That doesn't work for everyone - my back aches _MORE _if I do that!


----------



## vickster (13 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That doesn't work for everyone - my back aches _MORE _if I do that!


It’s worth a try tho. If going from upright to sportier.
We don’t know if the OP has your decades of cycling fitness either 🤷‍♂️


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (13 Jul 2021)

The last time a bike gave me back issues was due to following the manufacturers sizing guide..

I hate to say it but it's probably too big


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jul 2021)

vickster said:


> It’s worth a try tho. If going from upright to sportier.
> We don’t know if the OP has your decades of cycling fitness either 🤷‍♂️


True.

I assumed that a higher/more upright position would be good for me too and had gone (unsuccessfully) in that direction. Then I went on holiday in Scotland and borrowed my cousin's bike. It was the same type and size as mine, but he had it set up with a much lower, more stretched out position. I thought it would kill my back but I got on well with it. When I got home I changed my bike to match it.



vickster said:


> How is your core strength?
> 
> Do you do any stretches/pilates/yoga (not just your back, but also your hips/bum/leg muscles)?


I think that many of us should work on core strength, and flexibility... (I certainly should!)



T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> The last time a bike gave me back issues was due to following the manufacturers sizing guide..
> 
> I hate to say it but it's probably too big


And again, I am the opposite! I get backache from riding _smaller_ bikes.

Hopefully, @Slane13's bike is near enough right and can be adjusted to perfect the position and deal with the discomfort problem.


----------



## cougie uk (13 Jul 2021)

Photos of you on the bike from the side would help. You do need to get your position sorted. 

Perhaps you can ride fatter tyres and at lower pressures to take some of the sting out of the road. 

Do you use your legs as shock absorber too or sit in the saddle and take the hit ?


----------



## neil_merseyside (13 Jul 2021)

Measure old bike contact points and copy them, so Bottom Bracket to saddle top, saddle nose and tail (as one saddle might differ to other, try both or the average) to the grips (+check grip width too) and Bottom Bracket to handlebar, it's a triangle and is only a guide as the angles of the triangle might be different.


----------



## Slane13 (13 Jul 2021)

vickster said:


> Does your back only ache while riding the new bike? If so, it's probably the bike not you per se. How old are you? How much cycling were you doing before getting the new bike? What make/model is the new bike?
> Are you sure the reach is correct for you? Can you raise the handlebars so you're a bit more upright? Is it a more sporty geometry than your previous bike?
> You probably need to adjust the bike as you suspect.
> Can you post some pictures of you on the bike, side on to see how you look when on it?
> ...



My back aches always, not just when I am on the bike. Last Friday I wasn't able to walk at all.
I am 44 y/o. With the previous bicycle I was riding about 20-30 km each time and now I am trying to do the same with the new one. It is in my mind to find somebody who knows and lift the handlevars some centimeters. Moreover cycling is my only physical exercise whilst I am sitting at my office for more than 45 hours per week. Stretches before and after the ride could be helpful? What about yoga?


----------



## vickster (14 Jul 2021)

Yep yoga/Pilates, if you always have back ache, it could be a sign of a weak core,weak glutes, tight hamstrings etc. Very likely if you sit a lot . You should also consider your office chair, posture while sitting.

Of course, obviously get the MRI to check there’s nothing wrong with your spine, do yiu also get pain in your buttocks and legs or is the back pain more muscle spasm? If so, perhaps see a physiotherapist too.

Post a picture of the bike. You may be able to flip the stem or change to one with more rise. Ask the shop where you got the bike maybe


----------



## fossyant (14 Jul 2021)

If moving from one type of bike to another that's a different position (e.g. road bikes are lower and more stretched out than an MTB or hybrid) then you will get some back pain if not used to it.

Obviously take advice from above and get someone to look at the position - take both bikes though. There is also the possibility your old bike was set up poorly.

I only say this from personal experience. I had a period of not riding my bikes as much as I'd like some years back (due to work), and then when riding more, my word did my back kill me after an hour. Bikes were perfect set up. This went with time.

I've spent 5 years not riding the road bikes recently, and only two mountain bikes (due to a bad accident with a car) and I'm now riding road again, but I'm getting back pain, as expected. This is getting better. I could only do an hour, then I've stretched it out to two, and then last week was on the bike for 3 1/2 hours - yes it hurt, but a little stretching part way through eased it off.


----------



## Slane13 (14 Jul 2021)




----------



## alicat (14 Jul 2021)

Slane13 said:


> Stretches before and after the ride could be helpful?



Stretches before, during and after the 45 hours that you spend at a desk every week could be more beneficial....


----------



## Ian H (14 Jul 2021)

First thing is to measure the two bikes. Taking the bottom bracket as a datum, measure the height & rear-set of the saddle, then the distance & height of the bars relative to the saddle. Variations in those measurements are likely to have made the difference.

Even if your old bike was not a 'proper fit', you are likely to have got used to it, and a change will feel odd & perhaps give problems.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jul 2021)

The saddle looks low to me for a bike of that size. If so, that would make pedalling inefficient and strain the body much more than necessary. You could soon sort that out and it might help. Take a look at this video...


----------



## vickster (14 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The saddle looks low to me for a bike of that size. If so, that would make pedalling inefficient and strain the body much more than necessary. You could soon sort that out and it might help. Take a look at this video...



How can you tell without him sitting on it? He might be rather short legged!


----------



## vickster (14 Jul 2021)

alicat said:


> Stretches before, during and after the 45 hours that you spend at a desk every week could be more beneficial....


Indeed. All that sitting is much more likely the culprit for back pain than a couple of hours of cycling


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jul 2021)

vickster said:


> How can you tell without him sitting on it? He might be rather short legged!


I didn't say it _IS _low, I said it _LOOKS_ low, and then _IF SO_...

I was raising the question, not stating the answer!


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jul 2021)

If you imagine an old-fashioned horizontal top tube then it looks like the saddle is lower then the top tube would have been, which would have been impossibly low in the past!


----------



## Kajjal (14 Jul 2021)

In my experience back discomfort from cycling comes from the general tension of having the saddle too high or a saddle sloping towards the rear of the bike putting pressure on the lower back. Granted I don’t have any back issues. Another possible cause is over stretching to reach the bars.


----------



## Slane13 (15 Jul 2021)

Slane13 said:


> View attachment 599056
> View attachment 599057
> View attachment 599056
> 
> ...


 
Is this an appropriate bicycle for long rides (more than 25-30 km) ?


----------



## vickster (15 Jul 2021)

Yep if it’s the right size and adjusted for you. See a physio and/or find some beginners pilates or yoga on YouTube


----------



## Slane13 (16 Jul 2021)

I am afraid that this bicycle does not have front suspension and therefore every problem or hit of the ground goes to my back and that causes the problem.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jul 2021)

Slane13 said:


> I am afraid that this bicycle does not have front suspension and therefore every problem or hit of the ground goes to my back and that causes the problem.


That's another reason for _NOT _going for a very upright position! It tends to be rear wheel hits that jar the spine and if you are sitting too upright then there is less 'give'.

You can get *suspension seat posts* to reduce the impact of the problem... (forgive the pun!)


----------



## vickster (16 Jul 2021)

Are you riding it off road?
if rough roads, get used to standing up over the rough bits and let your legs take the strain


----------

